# Neues Videoprogramm...



## Sliver (6. Juni 2002)

Grüße,
vor weg: ich wollte eigentlich die Suchfunktion benutzen wusste aber net genau was ich eingeben soll, Viedo-, Schnitt-, Film- oder sonst was -programm *g* *wäre dankbar für eine genaues wort*

Also nun zur Hauptsache:
Mein Kumpel ist sehr begeistert von Videos also das erstellen von Videos, schneiden usw. Er hat jetzt "etwas" Geld zusammen gekratzt um sich ein Programm zu kaufen womit er bereits fertige Videos bearbeiten kann. Also Szenen rausschneiden, Szenen einfügen, Sound hinterlegen usw.
Da er selber keinen Internetanschluss hat frag ich für ihn, welches Video(schnitt?)programm ist das beste für einen neuling und das die oben genannten Sachen unterstützt.

Danke schon mal im vorraus (von ihm und mir  )

*edit* Ich soll noch sagen es wäre schön wenn es viele verschiedene Dateiformate unterstützt.


Sers
Sliver


----------



## Kaethe (6. Juni 2002)

Hmm, etwas Geld? 
Fragt sich nur wieviel "etwas Geld" bei Deinem Kumpel ist.   
Ok, für Einsteiger kann ich eigentlich erstmal nur Ulead Media Studio 6.5 empfehlen. Ansonsten kann ich für ca. 800-900€ Adobe Premiere empfehlen. Is zwar jetzt nix unbedingt für Einsteiger, aber unterstützt viele Formate und ist eigentlich das beste was auf dem Markt gibt. Gut durchdachtes Layout, sehr gute Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Adobe Produkten usw!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Juni 2002)

Adobe Premiere and nothing else matters...

Es gibt nix besseres als Anfänger bis zum Profi
hehe danach kommen dann die ganz dicken Programme (Discreet, AVID usw.) aber die kannst du dir für nen Golf bis zu nem Mercedes kaufen  


Schau mal bei eBay oder Bundles mit Firewirekarte. Da ist häufig Premiere bei. Wichtig nicht die LE sondern die Echte.
Das ist dann nur halb so teuer.

Und plan den Kauf einer neuen Platte ein...


----------



## Kaethe (6. Juni 2002)

So,die 4 Post bis zur 100 spam ich mal kurz!  

Nr. 97


----------



## Kaethe (6. Juni 2002)

Nr.98


----------



## Kaethe (6. Juni 2002)

Nr. 99 :-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## Kaethe (6. Juni 2002)

100!!!!!!!!!! 



  :-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. Juni 2002)

*räusper*


----------



## Kaethe (7. Juni 2002)

Oje, dass klingt gar nicht gut. :-(


----------



## Sliver (7. Juni 2002)

Danke erstmal dann lag ich im Preis doch richtig. Naja muss es noch etwas Sparen aber wirklich nur noch etwas. 

Also ihr tendiert klar zu Adobe Premiere, oder?
Wenn ja welche Version davon? Also was ist die aktuellste Version?


Aber mal was von mir selber: Was sind diese Discreet und AVID Programme? *weis das das nur Namen sind*
Sind das Progs die von "richtigen" Filme machern benutzt werden?

*edit* Ach wie heißt es denn nun eigentlich? Videoschnittprogramm?


Sers
Sliver


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. Juni 2002)

Das Ganze heißt Videoschnittprogramm.
Adobe Premiere sollte man als Homeuser immer nehmen und auch wurde z.B. Schuh des Manitu damit geschnitten.

AVID und Discreet sind beide Hersteller die Softwares herstellen für absolute Profis. Diese Programme benötigen dann auch spezielle Hardware. Z.B. brauchst man für AVID einen speziellen Rechner - also nix unter 10000€.
Soweit ich weiß gibt es bei Discreet Programme über 100.000€!
Also nix für uns.
Premiere reicht - in Verbindung mit AE kenn ich keine Grenzen.
AE halt für Maskentechnik und SpecialEffects:

http://www.creativecow.net/articles/polevoy_george/flowing_title/creative_cow.mov

Premiere <b>unbedingt</b> in Version 6 kaufen. Es ist ein großer Generationssprung vonstatten gegangen.


Wieviel Festplattenplatz hast du?
Unter 40GB frei kannst du es knicken.
Bei der Abstimmung von Slashcam.de:

> weniger als 20 GB    10.4% 
> 20 - 39 GB    17% 
> 40 - 59 GB    16.3% 
> 60 - 79 GB    15.5% 
> 80 - 119 GB    16.1% 
> 120 - 159 GB    9.4% 
> 160 - 199 GB    4.9% 
> 200 - 399 GB    5.8% 
> mehr als 400 GB    4.2% 


Überleg mal: 3,5MB/s! Das zieht Speicher und benötigt ein gut konfiguriertes, schnelles Festplattensubsystem + System.


----------



## Sliver (7. Juni 2002)

Uff hart also mein Kumpel hat 2x 40GB und ungefähr Frei davon sind 45GB.

*versucht jetzt erstmal den Mund zu zubekommen*
Also das mit den AVID und Discreet Progs hat mich total umgehauen. %) :-[


Also danke noch vielmals.  Werde mich dann mal umgucken wo ich es am billigsten bekommen. <--- Dennis (mein Kumpel  *g*)



Sers
Sliver


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. Juni 2002)

Lad dir einfach mal die 30 Tage Trial runter. Voller Funktionsumfang nur halt 30 Tage.
Für einfache Dinge reicht auch kostenlose Software wie MovieXone von Aist <- Kostenlos.

Aber Premiere ist halt Standard und das zu Recht.


----------



## goela (8. Juni 2002)

Nun ich arbeite schon seit ca. 4 Jahren mit Ulead MediaStudio. Dieses Programm gibt es meist im Bundle mit einer FireWire-Karte schon für 100 Euro! Aber auch dort handelt es sich um eine Light-Version.
Bei TerraTec gibt's die CAMEO 600DV incl. Adorage SAL von PRO-Dat dazu. Preis ca. 120Euro! Adorage beinhaltet mehrere vorgefertigte Effekte! Für den Anfänger nicht schlecht! Schnell und einfach schöne Effekte generiert!

Nun will ich aber endlich mal das hochgelobte Premiere mit After Effekts ausprobieren! Leider ist der Trial-Download sau langsam gewesen (112Bytes/sec trotz DSL), also erst mal abgebrochen.

Also mein Rat ist erst mal nicht so viel Geld investieren. Langsam aufbauen!

Um eine grosse Festplatte kommst Du aber trotzdem nicht herum!


----------



## Sliver (8. Juni 2002)

Habe jetzt die Trailversion gesaugt und bei mir getestet aber beim start kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung alla "Diese Anwendung wurde auf grund...". Dachte erst das liegt an meinem Rechner. Habe die ZIP File dann aber auf ne CD gebrannt und bei meinem Kumpel ausprobiert aber das passiert das gleiche. 

Weis da einer weiter?


Sers
Sliver


----------



## Kaethe (8. Juni 2002)

Aber wenn es bei Deinem Kumpel auch passiert dann musste Premiere vielleicht nochmal laden. Is bestimmt ne Datei beschädigt.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Juni 2002)

Auf keine Fall mit Netscape saugen.
Ich sage auch: "Datei kaputt"
Also nochmal laden.


----------



## Sliver (8. Juni 2002)

Ich hab nicht mal Netscape installiert also bitte so etwas kommt mir net auf die Platte. *g*
Habe es mit "Go!Zilla" gesaugt.


Habs nach eurer Meinung nochmal gesaugt kommt aber wieder das gleiche bei raus und das auf beiden Rechnern.


Sers
Sliver


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Juni 2002)

Sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr sehr seltsam...


----------



## Nanaki (9. Juni 2002)

von welcher seite hast du die demo gezogen?


----------



## Kaethe (9. Juni 2002)

Vielleicht http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=42&platform=win ?


----------



## Sliver (9. Juni 2002)

Von der Adobe Page (http://www.adobe.de) und bei Download unter Testversionen.
Könnte es am Arbeitsspeicher liegen? Denn das hab ich auch manchmal wenn ich Photoshop starte. Ich und mein Kumpel haben je 256@266MB.
Ist das vielleicht zu wenig für Premiere?

Ps.: Mein Kumpel hat sich am Samstag ne 100MB Festplatte gekauft die müsste ja dan reichen. 


Sers
Sliver


----------



## Kaethe (9. Juni 2002)

wie jetzt 256@266MB? 2x 256MB? oder? Versteh ich nicht. auf 10MB mehr übertaktet oder wie. Geht ja gar net. 
 

Und ne 100"MB" Platte hat er gekauft? Das musste mir mal erzählen wo man sowas noch herkriegt!!    

Bau mal einen RAM Riegel aus und probier nochmal!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. Juni 2002)

Unser Kaethe muss das natürlich alles wieder viel zu genau nehmen:

256MB@266MHz soll das wohl heißen.

Und hoffentlich eine 100GB statt MB Platte.

Ich habe auch nur 256 und es geht prima.


----------



## Sliver (9. Juni 2002)

OMG. Sorry hab Kopfschmerzen Heute. Natürlich meine ich eine 100GB Festplatte.
Und mit 256@266MB meine ich = 256MB Ram getaktet auf 266MB Ram. 
Prozessor hab ich einen AMD Athlon TB 1.4Ghz (c) und mein Kumpel einen AMD Athlon 1.0Ghz


Sers
Sliver


----------



## Spielberg (29. Juli 2005)

Hmm, arbeitest du vielleicht mit Win 2000?, Soweit ich weis läuft Premiere Pro nur auf WinXP


----------



## octo124 (31. Juli 2005)

@spielberg, erhoffst du wirklich noch ne Antwort auf deinen ausgegrabenen Thread hier?
Das ganze spielte sich vor über 3 Jahren ab!!


----------

